# Cracked Burner - on series 6000 LP gas fireplace - what's the warranty



## BarryO (Feb 26, 2013)

We had service work done on this fireplace because the pilot light has changed its burn pattern and color from tight blue flame to a broad yellow flame. The service technician found the burner to be cracked...what is the warranty on the burner and how do we get it replaced? Our dealer is not particularly helpful.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 27, 2013)

BarryO said:


> We had service work done on this fireplace because the pilot light has changed its burn pattern and color from tight blue flame to a broad yellow flame. The service technician found the burner to be cracked...what is the warranty on the burner and how do we get it replaced? Our dealer is not particularly helpful.


 
It should be lifetime, but unfortunately, you'll have to go thru the dealer for the warranty paperwork to be submitted...


----------

